# Bill stockings at work



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Took 2 corn bin thief's yesterday both headshots on the same side ammo-10 mil lead 
Tubes-singles medium from simpleshot with a roo super sure pouch 46 inch draw


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe you should start an International Squirrel Haters Assosciation!!! Good shooting, as always.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Love that sling, is she from the UK?

Great shooting too


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yes it's from the UK!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

All right fill the freezer with meat..Nice shooting as always..Cool looking slingshot

OM


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Way to go man. I like that catty. I thought you were a TTF man. That's awesome that you can shoot both ways.

Njones


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Njones said:


> Way to go man. I like that catty. I thought you were a TTF man. That's awesome that you can shoot both ways.
> 
> Njones


I do my best to stay sharp with both ttf and ott Because it comes in handy when you know you aren't limited to just one style.cheers!!


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

Good shooting are there many squirrels left in your neighborhood?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

David Brown said:


> Good shooting are there many squirrels left in your neighborhood?


Major amount come to my hour here is his I test to see if any new guys are stopping by I leave 10 pieces of corn on the roof of the layer hens coop if I come back and they are eating then we have a new mark that needs to be sniped lol cheers


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Good shooting man. You must have lost count of the squirrels you have shot!

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Love that stag handle! They seem to have a "warm" natural feel.
Keep on sniping : ) 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

